
Ask HN: How did you get a your SaaS Idea? - techsin101
As a person who always have been in tech it&#x27;s really hard to think of anything that&#x27;s not tech. Another npm package, shall we?<p>Just wondering.<p>For me my best ideas, none became success yet, but they were clearly solving a bigger and lucrative problem, have come unintentionally when I&#x27;m doing something else.<p>Isn&#x27;t there a way systematic way to go and search for problems.<p>Like go to businesses, analyze them for a month? Are businesses open to that?
======
1123581321
I take really long showers, drive aimlessly at night, and go on long walks.

~~~
techsin101
it's true creative ideas come during those activities.

